# Bike Shops in L.A.



## smokeman (Jul 1, 2003)

i'm looking for any bike shops in the L.A. area that carry Pinarello, Look, Time, and Cervelo. i'll be out there for a week or so at the end of next month and would like to test-ride these bikes while i'm there. specifically, i'm looking for the pinarello paris carbon, look 585 or 595, and the cervelo R3 and soloist carbon. i've done quite a few searches but haven't turned up many places that have them in stock. thanks for your help in advance

-smoke


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

smokeman said:


> i'm looking for any bike shops in the L.A. area that carry Pinarello, Look, Time, and Cervelo. i'll be out there for a week or so at the end of next month and would like to test-ride these bikes while i'm there. specifically, i'm looking for the pinarello paris carbon, look 585 or 595, and the cervelo R3 and soloist carbon. i've done quite a few searches but haven't turned up many places that have them in stock. thanks for your help in advance
> 
> -smoke


call Bicycle John's in Burbank and chat them up.
(818)848-8330

also might try I. Martin Imports in L.A.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Helen's carry Cervelo; multiple locations in LA-helenscycles.com


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica and Marina del Rey carries Pinarello, Cervelo and Time. They used to carry Looks, too, which means they might have a couple sitting around. Bicycle John in Burbank carries Look, as far as I know. So does Triathlete Zombies on Santa Monica Blvd in West LA.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Velo Pasadena is big on Time frames. And there's the Time Factory Outlet Store in Santa Barbara.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

Helen's in Santa Monica should have all of them (I was not aware they stopped carrying look, they still have some in the store), but typically only have larger sized built up (56 and above).


----------

